
We got 1k new subscribers on Product Hunt in 48h - adayeo
https://medium.com/getshuffleapp/how-we-got-1-000-new-subscribers-on-product-hunt-in-48h-53890cee4dbc
======
adayeo
A week ago, we launched The Weekly Shuffle on Product Hunt. In 48 hours, we
went from 0 to hitting a 1,000 subscribers for our email newsletter, and got
to #2 on Product Hunt. This is a step-by-step account of how we did it. Hope
this is helpful for any other entrepreneurs thinking of launching on Product
Hunt!

